# Posting to Hua Hin



## Helsinlondon (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi, I’m hoping someone can advise. My dad lives in Hua Hin and has advanced Alzheimer’s. I need to get some documents to his wife so that she can get his affairs in place. There is only one original copy of the documents and they’ve been very hard to come by (and expensive) and have been stamped now by the Embassy too.
What is the best carrier to guarantee they will arrive safely? The Post Office didn’t seem too sure or the DHL man in the shop either.
Thank you


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

DHL door to door. The most reliable. Second is FEDEX. NEVER EVER use the Thai Postal Service for critical documents.


----------



## Helsinlondon (Jan 8, 2022)

Omegaman477 said:


> DHL door to door. The most reliable. Second is FEDEX. NEVER EVER use the Thai Postal Service for critical documents.


Oh dear. I went with UPS. It still isn’t there, now saying arrival on Monday. Really hope it’s ok!


----------

